#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Картинки

## Ассаджи

Галерея изображений Будды
http://www.buddha.co.il/gallery/

и жизнь Будды в картинках
http://www.buddha.co.il/gallery/life...thebuddha.html

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (10.11.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Красивое изображение Далай-ламы.

----------

Joy (01.11.2010), Дордже (14.12.2010)

----------


## Бо

Василий Верещагин. Буддийский лама на празднике в монастыре Пемиончи. Сикким. 1874-1876. Государственная Третьяковская Галерея.



Василий Верещагин. Буддийский храм в Дарджилинге. Сикким. 1874-1876

Классика! Знай наших.

----------

Aion (23.03.2010), Lena Pinchevskaya (10.11.2010), Vladiimir (11.11.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (23.03.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Жизнь Будды

----------

Homer (23.03.2010), Pema Sonam (23.03.2010), Алекс С (05.05.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.11.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Зелёная Тара.

----------

Joy (01.11.2010), Lena Pinchevskaya (10.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.11.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов



----------


## Лакшми

Его Святейшество Далай-Лама.

----------

Konchok Dorje (15.12.2010)

----------


## Джек



----------

Bagira (14.12.2010)

----------


## Егор С.



----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (14.12.2010), Konchok Dorje (15.12.2010), Pema Sonam (14.12.2010), Zosia (07.05.2011), А н д р е й (15.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (14.12.2010), Евгений Грейт (14.12.2010), Кузьмич (15.12.2010), Эники Беники (15.12.2010), Юй Кан (14.12.2010)

----------

